# Quick Breckenridge lesson questions



## catwoman (Jun 22, 2009)

I think breck is a great place to learn to ski, they have long easy greens, and plenty to do for person who might be "over it". I learned there 33 years ago. If BIL is athletic at all, I reccommend a private 1 hour lesson to get him rolling. Those group lessons are gonna be full of folks who aren't athletically inclined this time of year - and the worst of them will get all the attention. There are probably some good packages to include rental and lesson. One nice thing about renting on mountain is if something goes wrong the shop is right there. Can't help on the ticket front.


----------



## Sissel (Jun 15, 2010)

Well the most important question is do you like your in-laws? If not take them to the top of Peak 8 right off the bat. If you do like them, try Peak 9.

Since they put in the gondola, Peak 8 is a mess with long lift lines and crowded groomers. I recommend Peak 9 as it generally is not as crowded as Peak 8, especially now with the Christmas break crowds. Try Colorado Ski and Golf for rentals. There is one near SW Plaza (8100 W. Crestline, Littleton, CO Ph: 303-948-7550). Lift tickets, I have no idea as I haven't bought one in years.

I bought a pair of teleskis from these guys and I really like them. AMR Ski Rentals: Ski and Snowboard rentals plus gear and accessories. Located in the City Market Plaza #10A. tele. 970-453-6921. *Breckenridge, CO*


----------



## Eagle Mapper (Mar 24, 2008)

I really like Copper for beginners. Not as crowded and crazy as Breck. Also the mountain has naturally divided terrain so you don't have the combination of all skier levels bleeding into one blue run. Plus IMO it has much better vibe than Breck. Where ever you go here is website for discounted lift tickets.
Maison De Ski - Ski & Snowboard Rentals, Discount Lift Tickets, Conveniently located on I70 between Denver and most major Colorado Resorts.
Have fun and be safe.


----------



## hojo (Jun 26, 2008)

This sounds more like you want a good place to baby sit them while you have fun skiing... Echo mountain or Eldora or some small joint like that. It's cheaper and not so crowded for beginners. The bigger areas are nice and all but in reality your in-law will realize only a sliver of the mountain's potential.


----------



## heliodorus04 (May 31, 2005)

Well, thanks for all the feedback. I did go with Breck/Keystone, and probably am going Breck (tomorrow, the 30th, so watch out for 3 gapers on Peak 8!). I'm not really sure I remember how to turn my snowboard after 3 years without riding. Hopefully it has some instinctive memory buried in there.


----------

